# Dog food gravy recipe anyone??



## Still Learning

Hi everyone!

I'm looking for a gravy recipe to put on top of my dogs dry food (yeah, he's a bit spoiled and won't eat any dry food by itself! ugghhh...). Does anyone have any recipes they'd like to share? :gromit: 

Thanks in advance!
Ashley


----------



## Ardie/WI

I don't make a gravy-more like a broth.

I save chicken and beef bones until I have a crockpot full of them. (I use a freezer bag in the freezer.). Then I put them in the crockpot and add whatever veggie odds and ends I also have save PLUS garlic. I fill the pot to the top with water and let this cook at least 7-9 hours. I let it cool and strain it. (The outside cats get the bones, veggies and whatever.) Then I degrease it and put it in 3 to 4 cup freezer containers, label and freeze. I use one cup of this to two cups of dry dog food and Goldie loves it. I suspect it is the garlic.

BTW, I use lots of garlic and it stinks the house terrible but I like that smell. Roger hates it so I do this when he isn't home.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo

If I put some chunks of wet or dry cat or dog food in the microwave and boil them in water, then out the brothish water on the food (when its cool) My dogs eat it right up. They appreciate it more if it's cold out.


----------



## midwsthomestead

In the winter, I do something similar to what Goats said--I put the dog food in a bucket and add super hot water to it and let sit for a bit until it's lukewarm--it makes it's own gravy/broth and the dogs love the warmth, I'm sure!

~~


----------



## Tricky Grama

We only have one dog & she 'has' to have drippings on her food, too. I add a small am't of water to the skillet I made gravy in & use that, or put her food in the empty jar of alfredo sauce or spagetti sauce. She loves it & all it does it coat the kibble a little.

Spoiling our dogs, aren't we.

Patty


----------



## frogmammy

Mom used to make gravy for our outside dog, Grasshopper. She'd use whatever grease she had (usually hamburger, we ate a LOT of that), a couple spoons of flour, and water. If she had some bread crusts that were really dried, she'd throw them in too.

Problem was, mom found out that we kids REALLY liked the "dog gravy" served on bread, so poor Grassy ended up getting a LOT less gravy...but then again, there's something kinda Zen about eating the same meal your dog is...

Mon


----------



## peacebaker

Our guy doesn't eat people food generally, but as a treat he gets gravy on his dog food--often special occasions like thanksgiving etc. Now if I'm ever roasting a bird and get the baster out he gets very excited! 

He definitely knows the word "gravy" and will lick his lips if you say it out loud! :baby04:


----------



## Ardie/WI

Yes, we spoil our furbabies. That is what we have them for!

Goldie almost smiles when he gets a dish of kibble and broth.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Ardie/WI said:


> I don't make a gravy-more like a broth.
> 
> I save chicken and beef bones until I have a crockpot full of them. (I use a freezer bag in the freezer.). Then I put them in the crockpot and add whatever veggie odds and ends I also have save PLUS garlic. I fill the pot to the top with water and let this cook at least 7-9 hours. I let it cool and strain it. (The outside cats get the bones, veggies and whatever.) Then I degrease it and put it in 3 to 4 cup freezer containers, label and freeze. I use one cup of this to two cups of dry dog food and Goldie loves it. I suspect it is the garlic.
> 
> BTW, I use lots of garlic and it stinks the house terrible but I like that smell. Roger hates it so I do this when he isn't home.


I wanted to add that I warm the broth a bit in the microwave in a one-cup measuring cup before adding it to his food. The heat makes it smell stronger which doggies just love.


----------



## Still Learning

Wow, thanks everyone for the great ideas -- I really appreciate it (and my spoiled doggie appreciates it too!). He will be one happy dog today!  

~Ashley


----------

